
Theremins - runarberg
http://theremins.club
======
VeilEm
That should really not be as loud as it is on my lowest volume setting.

------
developer2
Seriously? You just blew out my ears. Put a severely worded warning in the
title. That was about 500% the volume of anything else in my browser or my
system. Not just loud, but physically painful levels. Thanks a lot.

------
codemac
Should not be posted without a volume warning, had turned up my volume for
some David Bowie RIP...

rip my ears.

------
brudgers
Theremin is a musical instrument:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theremin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theremin)

About the landing page:
[http://theremins.club/help](http://theremins.club/help)

Code repository:
[https://github.com/runarberg/theremins](https://github.com/runarberg/theremins)

------
blackguardx
This is really cool, but man am I hearing some discordant tones coming out of
this thing.

~~~
Doches
Well, yeah -- it's a theremin.

------
aarpmcgee
I'm impressed by the javascript. All native dom, no libraries. Respect.

------
gaur
We're used to the theremin as a spooky background effect, but there are a few
people who have used it as a serious musical instrument.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSzTPGlNa5U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSzTPGlNa5U)

[https://www.ted.com/talks/pamelia_kurstin_plays_the_theremin](https://www.ted.com/talks/pamelia_kurstin_plays_the_theremin)

------
stop1234
A great documentary on the inventor:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theremin:_An_Electronic_Odysse...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theremin:_An_Electronic_Odyssey)

------
ivarious
I really like how the cursors displayed mostly play above the rainbow curve.

------
RikNieu
This made me deaf.

